# MCS - Mortgage Contracting Services



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with MCS, Mortgage Contracting Services.
I am just getting up and running with them and was wondering if any one has worked with them. Any problems/comments/suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

They are absolutely the best! Love 'em. 
There are several other stories on mcs on utube and other sites with everyone beaming with good stories.


----------



## Snipes1x (Aug 23, 2012)

I just got a call from MCS today, does any know about their price list?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

It just went way down.. they are firing long time vendors (because they know they will not stand for these incredible reductions) in favor of new vendors, like yourself, who may or may not know any better. We got $50 per cubic yard to remove debris. After BoA came in the picture and forced $25 down our throat, they now want to change all clients to that (even though the clients themselves, nor HUD, have lowered the prices). HUD went up on grass cut prices this year, they went down..


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Got Jacked said:


> It just went way down.. they are firing long time vendors (because they know they will not stand for these incredible reductions) in favor of new vendors, like yourself, who may or may not know any better. We got $50 per cubic yard to remove debris. After BoA came in the picture and forced $25 down our throat, they now want to change all clients to that (even though the clients themselves, nor HUD, have lowered the prices). HUD went up on grass cut prices this year, they went down..


When I was working with them they were BAD 20 to 12 for a trashout per cube. Thy were niot too good to work for IMO. then 2 years after I cut ties withthem they call me for a wint that they say I did wrong and put notes in their system that I could not get a water filter off and they were going to charge me 300 for Go ahead and I will see you in court I said NOt another word! LOts of second bids running around and SLOW work flow. Best of luck to ya ! 50 a cube :laughing: I have NEVER in 13 years of doing this seen that for a price from a national !! and I have ben around the block with most of EM


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> They are absolutely the best! Love 'em.
> There are several other stories on mcs on utube and other sites with everyone beaming with good stories.


And the NGs say your nothing but negative...:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

not any good experiences with them here.. and they have different pricing for different customers, so its not just one set pay scale. Alot of their customers wont pay for bids/ trip charges at all... total waste of time IMO


----------



## Snipes1x (Aug 23, 2012)

And what is up with them (MCS) requesting only their insurance companie be used? I looked at their paper work today and I was like what in world is this all about!
:blink:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

VincentP said:


> And what is up with them (MCS) requesting only their insurance companie be used? I looked at their paper work today and I was like what in world is this all about!
> :blink:


Kickback


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You'll have MCS on your policy as additional insured. Saves you the headache of having to contact your carrier when you get sued. MCS does it all for you...:whistling


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You'll have MCS on your policy as additional insured. Saves you the headache of having to contact your carrier when you get sued. MCS does it all for you...:whistling


It's really a convenience thing that they do for you. All you have to do is pay the deductible when the bill arrives in the mail!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> Kickback




That and the back door they use on the policy to back door rail you is built in.


----------

